# Just voted in....



## Bro. Rob Vasquez (May 13, 2013)

I was recently voted in and have a date for my first degree. Ive made it a point to make myself familiar with what masonry is about but haven't over researched. Im really looking forward to learning and growing in masonry.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## MasterArijan (May 13, 2013)

Hello sir, im lookin for kong time to make a step for becoming a member of masonic family, i have writet e-Mail to much lodges and people to give me some instructiones but all with unhelpless. How can i become one please contact me in facebook ar: www.facebook.com/DonArijan

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. Rob Vasquez (May 13, 2013)

Best thing to do is go to your states grand lodge website and use their lodge locator. Find a lodge in your area close to your home and email or write a letter to the lodge secretary expressing your desire to join. He will let you know the criteria needed to join and the rest will fall into place if the conditions in your life permit. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## JKC84 (May 13, 2013)

Congrats brother! Welcome to the fraternity! Soak up as much as you can and pay attention during your degree. 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## CStevenson (May 15, 2013)

Welcome.  Go into the ceremony with an open eyes and an open mind.  It will be an experience you will never forget.


----------



## Bro. Rob Vasquez (May 15, 2013)

Thanks for the encouragement guys. Now i gotta go buy a suit


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------

